# Number 16/Superwoman (mergethreads)



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 17, 2005)

Arkansas Family Expecting 16th Child 
Fri Jun 17, 2005 (AP)

TONTITOWN, Ark. - Arkansas' best-known big family will be getting bigger in the fall. Michelle Duggar and her husband, former state Rep. Jim Bob Duggar, say they're expecting their 16th child. 

Michelle Duggar was honored in April 2004 with the state's Young Mother award. At the time, she was pregnant with young Duggar No. 15, a boy named Jackson born May 23, 2004.

The next child, a girl, is expected in October.

"We love children," Jim Bob Duggar says. "We consider each one a blessing from the Lord and we would both love to have some more."

Michelle adds, "They're a gift."

Baby girl Duggar will join her family in a new, 7,000-square-foot house that the Duggars have been building for the last two years. When it's complete, the home will have a commercial kitchen, 10 bathrooms, master and guest bedrooms, a laundry room with four washers and eight dryers, and two dormitory-style bedrooms "” one for the boys and one for the girls.

The Duggars say No. 16 might not be their last.

[Edited on 10-14-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Augusta (Jun 18, 2005)

That is cool!


----------



## JOwen (Jun 18, 2005)

Big deal. We have a family in Stornoway, Lewis, Scotland, in the Free Presbyterian CHurch with 21. No kidding.

Jerrold


----------



## turmeric (Jun 18, 2005)

She's a better woman than I am, Gunga Din!


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 18, 2005)

Children truly are a blessing.


----------



## default (Jun 18, 2005)

If they raising their children up in the Lord, it is a blessing to behold. 

I have a friend with six kids and they are a blessing to be around, while another family of 13 I kniow, forget it!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 23, 2005)

This is the coolest thing. God is so good.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## biblelighthouse (Jun 23, 2005)

That is wonderful!!! Praise the Lord!

And here I thought the family at my church with 10 kids was pretty cool . . .

I don't mind if God gives Amy and me 13 more kids . . . as long as He gives us a 7,000 sq. ft. house too!!! 


*Psalm 128:*
[1] Blessed is every one who fears the LORD, who walks in his ways!
[2] You shall eat the fruit of the labor of your hands; you shall be happy, and it shall be well with you.
[3] Your wife will be like a fruitful vine within your house; your children will be like olive shoots around your table.
[4] Lo, thus shall the man be blessed who fears the LORD.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 23, 2005)

But cant he change his two first names from Jim Bob?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 12, 2005)

*So you think you're SuperWoman?*

http://www.breitbart.com/news/2005/10/12/D8D6KS7O1.html

 <wow>


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 12, 2005)

That's a happy ending to this thread....or perhaps there will be more Duggars on the way in the near future!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 12, 2005)

Now that is a baby factory. They have outdone the Patriarchs.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 12, 2005)

Actually I am amazed by the amount of attention this couple has gotten. I know several families as big (and not all were anabaptist...one is catholic and wrote a book locally). Still it's nice to hear they were blessed again.


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Oct 12, 2005)

Baby girl came yesterday...


http://www.wral.com/family/5091045/detail.html


----------



## Poimen (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> I don't mind if God gives Amy and me 13 more kids . . . as long as He gives us a 7,000 sq. ft. house too!!!



Did you tell Amy?


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 13, 2005)

One of my bosses has 8 children so far and he is only 29.I doubt it has anything to do with praising the Lord.Hey,he is also from Arkansas.Coincidence?hmmmm.....


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> One of my bosses has 8 children so far and he is only 29.I doubt it has anything to do with praising the Lord.Hey,he is also from Arkansas.Coincidence?hmmmm.....



I used to live in Arkansas. There is not much else to do there...


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> But cant he change his two first names from Jim Bob?



What would he change it to? Bubba Leroy?


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow


----------



## BrianBowman (Oct 13, 2005)

Big families simply amaze me but this one is INCREDIBLE. I was a "lonely only" so even the thought of a couple of siblings seems nice to me, but 16 total - 2 more and they can field two complete baseball teams!

[Edited on 10-14-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## Gregg (Oct 13, 2005)

Country music pioneer Ernest "Pop' Stoneman and his wife had 23 children (13 of who lived to adulthood).

http://www.fmp.com/orthey/stoneman.html


----------



## Readhead (Nov 18, 2005)

Susannah Wesley had a lot of kids and I read that she made sure that she spent an hour each week with each of her children on their own. She prayed with them and spent time with them as individuals. That must be a great discipline to have in a big family like that. I'm not sure she might have had 17?

Readhead


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 18, 2005)

that guy needs to learn to keep his hands off his wife :bigsmile: maybe she needs to wear a halloween custome after this child.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 30, 2005)

Full House Update


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> that guy needs to learn to keep his hands off his wife :bigsmile: maybe she needs to wear a halloween custome after this child.



I found that a little more than a bit rude...kinda like the lady hubby and I have known since we were teenagers that threatens to castrate him everytime I show up expecting again.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 5, 2006)

From the Discovery Health Channel:



> BABY WEEK is back on Discovery Health Channel. And who is more qualified to lead-in to a week of baby programming than the proud parents of 16 children!
> 
> Michelle and Jim Bob Duggar prepare viewers for a week of baby-themed programming with the premiere of ON THE ROAD WITH 16 CHILDREN, June 11 at 8 PM (ET/PT). In this sequel to 14 CHILDREN AND PREGNANT AGAIN!, the Duggars hit the road for a cross-country family adventure -- Duggar style. Viewers are invited along for the ride as the family of 18 explores the Grand Canyon, wrangles horses at a dude ranch and marvels at Disneyland's Magic Kingdom. From the detailed planning and packing to the astonished looks of strangers, the Duggars' road trip promises to be a wild ride.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2006)

I saw a TLC special called _16 Children and Moving In_ about their family project: building a new 7,000 sq. ft. home. It was awesome! They are truly an amazing, inspirational family. 

The Duggar Family


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, they have me beat. I plan on having about 10 kids so I can have my own little orchestra - my house is going to be filled with music  LOL.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 11, 2006)

10 wow!!!! 

That would be cool.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Oct 13, 2006)

German late Baroque composer Johann Sebastian Bach had twenty children through two wives (first one died). Nine of those children supposedly made it to adulthood.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah Nate it will be lotsa fun! I might adopt a few too - Lord willing.

Wow I didn't know that. I have to write a research paper (procrastination is the bomb) on him, more specifically his hymns and how they affected modern hymns. >.<


----------

